# TS3 HowTo - Info-Sammlung



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit Tagen beschäftige ich mich damit, meinen Teamspeak 3 endlich richtig lauffähig zu bekommen.
Das Problem ist nicht das Verständnis, eher die unzusammenhängenden Informationen.
Diese will ich nun (mit Hilfe von Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sammeln und daraus mal ein komplettes, ordentliches Tut erstellen.

Folgende Punkte sind zu bearbeiten:
1) TS3-Serverinstallation (Windows)
1.a) Als Dienst einrichten (Windows)
2) TS3-Adminberechtigung (Token etc.)
3) Lizenzregistrierung
4) mehrere Virtuelle Server erstellen
5) Konfiguration der einzelnen Server

Punkt 1) *geklärt*
Downloaden, in Ordner kopieren und .exe starten.

Punkt 1.a) *ungeklärt*
Bisher hab ich nix gefunden, dass Teamspeak 3 von sich aus als Dienst eingetragen werden kann (autostart ohne Benutzeranmeldung)

Punkt 2) *geklärt*
Das steht ja mit bei und ist relativ leicht.

Punkt 3) *geklärt*
Nach langem hin und her hab ichs endlich:
Unter http://sales.tritoncia.com/ eine Non Profit License (NPL) registrieren. Datei in das Hauptverzeichnis des Servers packen.
Server neustarten

Punkt 4) *ungeklärt*
Punkt 5) *ungeklärt*


----------



## sympathisant (16. März 2010)

zu punkt 1a: schon gelesen: http://www.serverhow...hten.228.0.html ?


----------



## Niranda (16. März 2010)

ok, geiler link =)
Hab mit FireFaemon rumexperimentiert, geht extrem leicht damit^^ aber leider nicht free :X


----------



## Gagamel (7. April 2011)

zu Punkt 4 und 5

http://www.ts3admin.noa-x.de/setup.exe

MFG


----------

